# Авиация > Матчасть >  Размеры крыла Су-9 и Су-15 первой серии "А"

## IGN

Доброго всем времени суток!
Возник вопрос-одинаковые ли по размерам были крылья у Су-9 и Су-15 первой серии (Су-15 с треугольным крылом и коническим обтекателем)? По разным источникам-на первых Су-15 использовалось крыло аналогичное крылу Су-9. Но фюзеляж у Су-15 шире чем у Су-9.А размах у них по ТТХ одинаковый.
Кто-нибудь знает точно?

----------


## Kasatka

в имеющейся у меня книжке Военно-техническая серия Су-15 написано что "конструктивно самолет во многом походил на Су-9 и Су-11: крылья, хвостовое оперение.... " (стр.11)

В этой книжке я нигде не нашел, что крылья были одинаковые или аналогичные.. Только вот "похожие". 

Может это поможет.

----------


## Анатолий

Площадь крыла у них одинаковая. А вот механизм выпуска закрылков должен быть разный.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Вечером отрою "дела" на Су-11 и 15 и сравню чертежи, по результатам изысков постараюсь отчитаться завтра утром

----------


## IGN

В целом, интерес к геометрическим размерам крыла, к его стреловидности..Про отличия в механизации и шасси я знаю..Но вот чертежей достаточно точных нет..Особенно по Су-15 "А"

----------


## Котков Андрей

достал свои бумажки

чертежи Су-9 (11) из АиВ и Су-15 из оттуда-же.

не только обводы, а даже основные линии раскроя совпадают.

----------


## IGN

Спасибо! Интересует сравнение длинны крыла от фюзеляжа до конца и угол стреловидности. Если не сильно обременит, можно ли по мылу скан крыла Су-15 попросить?
ign59@mail.ru

----------


## sss

Я могу спросить у самого нАбольшего специалиста по Су-9/11/15 в мире :)
Он все знает с точностью до миллиметра

----------


## Анатолий

Уважаемый IGN, посмотрите, пожалуйста, на сайте "Русская сила" статью о самолёте "Су-15" ( http://legion.wplus.net/guide/air/i/su15.shtml ). В ней, в художественной форме отражено техническое задание на проектирование нового самолёта. И станет ясно, что  крылья одинаковы, и по размеру, и по конструкции. Не уходя с этого форума, в разделе "Галерея", есть снимок Д.Срибного ( http://forum.airforce.ru/gallery/dis...?album=2&pos=0 ) с оченнь редким ракурсом съёмки и шикарным освещением, который шикарно освещает ответ на Ваш вопрос. Очень хорошо виден весь силовой набор крыла, который аналогичен набру  крыла "Су-9/11".
А если Вас  сильно интересуют эти самолёты, то в СПб и его пригороде живет масса специалистов эксплуатировавших эти лететельные аппараты.
С уважением, Анатолий.

Вопрос к sss. A можно уточнить некоторые ньюансы о "Су-9" у Вашего самого нАиьольшего специалиста ?
С уважением, Анотолий.[/b]

----------


## sss

Насчет "ньюансов" - не знаю, а нюансы - легко
Напишите здесь, что интересует, я спрошу у него
Но он специалист только по конструкции, а не по истории создания или службе

----------


## An-Z

> .....А если Вас  сильно интересуют эти самолёты, то в СПб и его пригороде живет масса специалистов эксплуатировавших эти лететельные аппараты.
> С уважением, Анатолий.
> ..[/b]


Поспрашивайте, может кто из этих специалистов служил на Су-9 в Килп-Явре?

----------


## IGN

Про Су-9 у меня есть кого спросить
http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/sukhoi/su-9/index.htm
Или вас интересует именно это место Килп-Ярве?
С уважением,
И.Куликов

----------


## Влад

:shock: 
      Здравствуйте господа.
Получается как в сказке Остера "38 попугаев".
Слоненок-"Нужно спросить у попугая."
Попугай- "Я здесь. Спрашивайте."
 Давйте измерять длину удава. т. е. размах крыла Су-9 и Су-15.  Воспользуемся небольшой формулой: Lw=(A+(b-c )*cos a)*2;
 где Lw-размах крыла, A- растояние от оси симметрии самолета(ОСС) до теоретического корневого сечения, b-катет треугольника (теоретического крыла) в плоскости оси хорд, с- растояние от вершины треугольника до теор. концевого сечения, a-угол установки крыла.
 Подставив значения получаем: 
- для Су-9/11   (775+3495*cos(-2))*2=8535,74;
- для Су-15      (815+3495* cos(-2))*2=8615,74
 Это теоретический размах без учета законцовки , которая как и попугайское крылышко  не учитывается.
  Когда говорят, что крыло Су-9 и Су-15 одинаковое , то это означает что их геометрия и силовая схема одинаковы и не более того. Теоретический размах самолетов различается на 80мм. однако на практике консоль Су-9 (растояние от бортовой нервюры до концевой) длиннее чем на Су-15 приблизительно на 150 мм. т.к. теоретическое корневое сечение Су-15 находится внутри фюзеляжа.
 С уважением, Влад. :shock:

----------


## Анатолий

Влад, спасибо. Всё очень подробно и интересно. Но, чувствую, что для меня лично, это всё долго вспоминается. 
С уважением, Анатолий.

----------


## An-Z

> Про Су-9 у меня есть кого спросить
> http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/sukhoi/su-9/index.htm
> Или вас интересует именно это место Килп-Ярве?
> С уважением,
> И.Куликов


Да, меня интересуют люди служившие в Кипл-явре в те годы, в том числе на Су-9

----------


## IGN

Андрей, к сожалению, знаю много людей в основном с "юга", Бакинский округ ПВО. Про Килп-ярве постараюсь выяснить. Если что-напишу.
С уважением, 
Игорь

----------


## Влад

Уважаемые господа!
 Может кто знает, что означают римские цифры на внешней стороне пилонов самолета Су-9 в круге диаметром 100мм?  Знаю точно, чно это не номер пилона. 
 с уважением, Влад.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Володь, фотку прицепите, чтоб видно было, о чём спрашиваете...Как вариант - порядок подвески ракет, или...э-э, а почему вы уверены, что не номер пилона ?

----------


## sss

Саш, потому что Володя так сказал - неужели тебе этого мало?

Если мало - то потому, что на всех пилонах этот номер один и тот же

----------


## Влад

Господа, представляете - пилон. В центре крыльевого пилона цифра" V" или "VI " На Су-9 всего четыре таких пилона , да еще цифры  на каждом одни и те же
.   :Wink:

----------


## Анатолий

Для Влада. На следующей неделе должен пообщаться с бывшими пилотами, спрошу у них. Если вспомнят - отпишу. Вопрос к остальным участникам дискуссии. На всех самлолётах есть приёмники статического давления, датчики температуры наружного воздуха. Я примерно, предпологаю, где они расположенны на Су-9. А есть ли у кого-либо информация где точно они распологались?  Ракеты "Р-13", на внешние пилоны вешалась сразу или через переходник? И какой оптический прицел был установлен на самолёте. За ранее благодарю. С уважением, Анатолий.

----------


## Влад

Для Анатолия. Ракеты Р-13 на Су-9 и 11 никогда не устанавливаличсь.
Пилоны АПУ-19(19Д) и АПУ-20(20Д)  предназначались под подвеску ракет К-51(РС-2УС), а позднее - К-55 (внешние). 
На Су-9 и 11 имелось два приемника воздушного давления ПВД-5 (ПВД-7). Основной находился в носовой части фюзеляжа. а аварийный на левой консоле. Датчик воздушной скорости ДВС-5 с приемником температуры П-5 устанавливался по доработке ( с левой стороны за фонарем). На Су-11 таких датчиков было три. Один установлен аналогично Су-9, а два других находились справа и слева под кабиной, за нишей передней стойки.

----------


## Anonymous

> Андрей, к сожалению, знаю много людей в основном с "юга", Бакинский округ ПВО. Про Килп-ярве постараюсь выяснить. Если что-напишу.
> С уважением, 
> Игорь


Имеете ли знакомых среди служивших в пос   Насосный

С приветом Самир

----------


## Артем

Скажите пожалуйста, какой профиль крыла имел Су-9 и углы выпуска закрылков на взлете\посадке

----------


## Анатолий

Какий прфель не скажу, а угол отклонения - 55 градусов. и н авзлёт и на посадку.
С уважением Анатолий.

----------


## Артем

Может кто знает углы отклонения поворотного стабилизатора на Су-9?

----------


## IGN

Приветствую. Закрылки на Су-9 на взлете не выпускались.Только на посадке. Мало того, на взлете на Су-9 необходимо было быстро убрать шасси. Их уборка была возможна только до скорости 600 км\час. Если пилот не успевал это сделать, то после набора высоты в 1000 м отключался форсаж, скорсть снижалась менее 600 км\час, производилась уборка шасси и далее по заданию.

----------


## Артем

2IGN
Я просто видел в сети фото Су-9 на исполнительном,с выпущенными закрылками.
А по двигателю АЛ-7Ф-1 у Вас что-нибудь есть?

----------


## Anonymous

Мужики, откуда такие цифры? 
Хотя на Су-9 не летал, но знаю. что на нем были обычные односекционные нещелевые закрылки. На них критический угол атаки около 25 градусов, поэтомму 55 гр. отклонять не было ни какого смысла - сопротивление, ноль подъемной силы и броски по крену. На МиГ-21 до создания системы сдува пограничного слоя (СПС) с верхней поверхности закрылков угол их отклонения на взлете и посадке составлял 23 градуса. При включении СПС (с отбором воздуха из последней ступени комрессора) угол отклонения закрылков составлял 45 град. (на посадке). Система  СПС, препятствующая образованию срывных зон на верхней поверхности закрылка, была установлена позднее на Су-15тм. Сомневаюсь, что Су-9 взлетал без закрылок (мог конечно, но скорость отрыва на 40 - 50 км/ч больше, а колеса не полностью железные), а о 55 град отклоненмя на посадке и говорить нечего.

----------


## Анатолий

Приношу свои извенения за не точно указанную щифру отклонения закрылков. Сам этот самолёт не эксплуатировал. Ляпнул её попамяти. Стал сейчас перепроверять, и первоисточника не нашёл. В монографии указан только угол отклонения тормозных щитков. Но у меня от руки есть запись. Писал её со слов летавших на "Су-9". Но мог не правильно записать. Простите. Постараюсь исправиться.
С уважением, Анатолий.

----------


## IGN

Да, угол выпущенных закрылков у Су-9 25 гр. Выпуск только на посадке. На исполнительном стоит с выпущенными закрылками-это, вероятно, проверка работоспособности, но и не факт, что на фото он именно перед взлетом.С разгонными характеристиками Су-9 на форсаже, закрылки ему не нужны на взлете-лишнее сопротивление.Подъемной силы хватало вполне. Я выше писал, что даже шасси надо было убирать сразу после отрыва от ВПП, т.к. скорость нарастала очень быстро и убрать их надо было до 600 км\час. Какие тут закрылки!
Анатолий, а что именно, Вас интересует по двигателю Су-9?

----------


## Anonymous

to Samir
Мой отец служил на аэродроме Насосный и соответственно я "служил" в городке. Отец перевелся в 77 в красноводский центр.

----------


## Артем



----------


## Fighter

Даже шасси приходилось убирать сразу после взлета" - обычная операция на каждом самолете, у которых эта штука убирается! Инструкция летчику самолета Су-9 - " Взлет. ... после отрыва на высоте 10-15 м поставить кран шасси в положение "Убрано"..., на высоте 100-150 м убрать закрылки нажатием.." . Скорость отрыва самолета Су-9 без закрылков была более 400 км/ч, и превышала ограничения по шасси (пневматикам) 380 км/ч. Для дилетантов: выпуск закрылков на взлете обеспечивает уменьшение скорости отрыва, длины и времени разбега за счет увеличения Су (если конечно вы понимаете, что это такое). Подъемная сила растет пропорционально квадрату (!) скорости, поэтому увеличение Сх от выпуска закрыкылков и уменьщение Nх р во взлетной конфигупрации компенсируются значительно большим увеличением несущих способностей крыла. Перед утверждениями на любую тему желельно ранее хоть поверхностно узучить предмет! 
С уважением! 
Приглашаю для общения на http://www.airforce.ru/staff/fighter/index.htm

----------


## Anonymous

2 IGN
Я тоже в детстве жил в Красноводске в тот же период - до 76 года. Так же ходил к отцу на аэродром и страшно любил, когда разрешали посидеть в кабине СУ-9. Правда отец не летал, а был техником.

----------


## Влад

Здравствуйте.
Вот данные по механизации из технического описания Су-9.
 Углы отклонения элеронов - +/-15град(+/-1град);
                           Р.Н.         -  +/-25град(+/-1град);
                   стабилизатора  -  + 22град(+/-30мин)
                                              -10град30мин(+/-30мин).
 Угол отклонения закрылков - 25град.
"Закрылки выпускаются только при посадке и имеют электрическую сигнализацию выпущенного положения."
 С уважением, Влад.

----------


## Артем

2Влад:
За данные большое спасибо!
На Су-15 стабилизатор вроде на меньшие углы отклонялся.
А по аэродинамическому профилю крыла Су-9 у Вас ничего нет?

----------


## Влад

Уважаемый, Артем!
Извините, что не сразу отвечаю.
Профиль на Су-9 "ЦАГИ С-9С". 
Угол установки 0град;
геометрия крутки 0град.
 Теперь по Су-15. (Правда- это не моя машина...) Здесь мне не все понятно.
 Заводской чертеж Т-58-0030-0 13/III-1965г.
 ...углы отклонения стабилизатора по потоку +5 -минус 19град 30мин.
 А на чертеже Т-58-0000-34 (нивилировочная схема) указаны совсем другие углы.
 Угол установки- 3град 46мин и дано отклонение стабилизатора от этой плоскости +11град 15мин и минус 25град 24мин.
 С уважением, Влад.

----------


## Артем

Спасибо большое Влад!
Теперь хоть есть с чем в ЦАГИ сунуться.

----------

> Уважаемые господа!
>  Может кто знает, что означают римские цифры на внешней стороне пилонов самолета Су-9 в круге диаметром 100мм?  Знаю точно, чно это не номер пилона. 
>  с уважением, Влад.


Эти цифры вроде обозначают совместимость частот работы радиолокационного прицела и головки наведения ракеты. ИМХО могли быть от I до VI. Сорри, если не совсем техническими терминами. Служил срочную механиком по РЭО - тоже интересовался, получил примерно такой ответ.

----------

Спасибо!
Я тоже так считаю, на 99%.
 Влад.

----------

